# Pork Tenderloin Sliders



## cookking (May 31, 2013)

I forgot that pork tenderoins are usually packaged two to a pack and cut two packs open with the intention of only cooking two. I remembered this as I slid two out of each package. Oh well! I'm sure they won't go to waste. I seasoned two with my "Wild" rub and two with the Citrus Blend. When just about done I glazed one of each with my Blueberry & Raspberry Chipotle sauce. 
A few links of boudin on the griil too!





The two tenderloins with the sauce.




Hard to beat grilled/smoked boudin!




Sliced and ready to eat.




Time to eat!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 1, 2013)

That looks mighty good.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 1, 2013)

Looks mighty good. I been snagging Holmes Smokehouse brand Boudan here lately cause kroger has it and have always liked it better than most...but last batch was a different type critter. Had firm texture more like a regular sausage..could not taste any liver and not much rice showing. Was actually closer to Andouille with a strong wallop of Thyme. Guess they got drunk and decided to mess with the recipe or something. Getting a different brand next time.


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 1, 2013)

You got my mouth watering T!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 2, 2013)

I'd easily order 2 and eat 2 of these plates and pay a premium for them! Fantastic!


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 2, 2013)

You carb loading?


----------



## cookking (Jun 4, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Looks mighty good. I been snagging Holmes Smokehouse brand Boudan here lately cause kroger has it and have always liked it better than most...but last batch was a different type critter. Had firm texture more like a regular sausage..could not taste any liver and not much rice showing. Was actually closer to Andouille with a strong wallop of Thyme. Guess they got drunk and decided to mess with the recipe or something. Getting a different brand next time.


 
I hate when people or companies attempt to make Louisiana boudin and andouille and it resembles nothing found in Louisiana and they make people think that's what it's really like. Andouille is always portryed as a ground meat sausage when it's actually chunks of mrat stuffed into casings.


----------



## Toby Keil (Jun 4, 2013)

Dude...looks AWESOME!


----------



## Vermin999 (Jun 6, 2013)

Outstanding looking dinner!!


----------



## Max1 (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks great, I use a Polynesian Glaze on my pork tenderloins. But this looked great.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 13, 2013)

Traegernator said:


> I hate when people or companies attempt to make Louisiana boudin and andouille and it resembles nothing found in Louisiana and they make people think that's what it's really like. Andouille is always portryed as a ground meat sausage when it's actually chunks of mrat stuffed into casings.



Well..did you ever cook bbq in NC in a previous incarnation?  This is sounding like like some folks I used to know. Anal retentive...hard headed..process oriented blah blah blah. The Proof of the pudding is in the eating young man. lol. Now if you want to get technical on the Andouille. Chef Folse' says it started life amongst the Frog Eating Frenchies wherein all the left over small guts and assorted pig killing leftovers got stuffed into beef middle casings and exposed to heavy smoke. Lot of history here. Chef Folse' is real smart about this kinda stuff.


----------



## Max1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Don't forget that the Frogs also eat snails! FREAKS!


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 20, 2013)

Some of my elder kin claimed Frenchies would eat ANYTHING. Know thats right. Saw em on TV one time eating what looked like small roasted Sparrows..swallowing it guts..feathers..and all with a towel draped over their heads to capture all the subtle aromas and nuances etc. As a famous leader of Jolly Old England was quoted as saying one time.."Fifty million Frenchmen can't be wrong." The inside joke is there usually aint but around 40 million of them hanging around over there. Wee Wee?


----------



## Max1 (Jun 28, 2013)

No Comment!


----------

